# Using girlfriends car



## Sarahxride (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi I want to drive for uber, but my car has a crack in the windshield and I need to save up money to get it fixed. Would I be able to use my girlfriends car to drive for uber?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Your girlfriend needs to add you to her insurance. You better get the new TNC Gap policy now in CT or you will owe her a new car in an accident. Her insurance will not cover it in CT since there is now an option and if they find out they could cancel her insurance. There are risks so be sure you're going to take that responsibility or get your own car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sarahxride said:


> Hi I want to drive for uber, but my car has a crack in the windshield and I need to save up money to get it fixed. Would I be able to use my girlfriends car to drive for uber?


Don't listen to 5 Star Guy , he just keeps repeating the same myths. IF you are on her insurance and have collision coverage, you have collision coverage with Uber during periods 2 and 3 WITH a $1,000 deductible. You need to worry about period 1.

I doubt they will want you on her insurance to Uber. Perhaps a TNC policy will cover someone else's car, but I doubt it. Odds are pretty good, IMO, there is no way to legally do this.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Don't listen to 5 Star Guy , he just keeps repeating the same myths. IF you are on her insurance and have collision coverage, you have collision coverage with Uber during periods 2 and 3 WITH a $1,000 deductible. You need to worry about period 1.
> 
> I doubt they will want you on her insurance to Uber. Perhaps a TNC policy will cover someone else's car, but I doubt it. Odds are pretty good, IMO, there is no way to legally do this.


Definitely not a myth, if you bother to Google it. So, you don't have medical, you're out $1K deductible and you have no idea what exactly their limit is. Are they going to pay for your totaled car? My understanding, based on others here is your name must be on the insurance and you can't tell her insurance you or she are doing this. The registration is fine in her name. The TNC Gap is additional coverage so whatever your limits are for your regular insurance you want to look at, you might increase it. If it's fine with your name on it the TNC Gap will apply.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> So, you don't have medical, you're out $1K deductible and you have no idea what exactly their limit is. Are they going to pay for your totaled car?


This is true and a VERY good point! The driver has no injury coverage. Make sure you have medical insurance or TNC insurance Sarahxride that will cover YOU for injuries.

Yes, she would be out $1,000 deductible on collision only, but not if the other driver is at fault and properly insured.

Yes, James River will pay for the car less the $1,000, IF your own collision insurance would have. Do you see where it says _up to actual cash value_?

Actually, according to a driver who just filed, they paid $3,200 more than the car was valued, were very friendly and helpful, and paid in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Do not count on your insurance at all, unless your state offers and you pay for that optional TNC Gap policy. It is not nationwide yet. Drivers are losing insurance when they find out they were doing this driving. Be careful. Search on here and Google.


----------

